
Deadcoins - c0restraint
https://deadcoins.com/
======
guessmyname
Latest version of the website _(Dec 29, 2019)_ is available on Archive.org [1]

It looks like Dead Coins is _(was?)_ a website with a list of deprecated
cryptocurrencies.

[1]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20191229072929/https://deadcoins...](https://web.archive.org/web/20191229072929/https://deadcoins.com/)

------
speedgoose
The http server died too.

------
dwmcqueen
Wonder if really dead or "crashed"?

I remember when I ran coinchoose.com I spent most my day fighting off attacks.

------
Blake_Emigro
Last year I had the domain altcoindumpster.com . I thought it would be a funny
goof to have a list of wallets and an animation of coins being thrown in a
dumpster if anyone sent any. That was yet another $20 GoDaddy got from me...

------
aww_dang
Like the funeral biz, they won't run out of content anytime soon.

------
radu_floricica
Looked for Doge, didn't find: all is good.

------
csense
Why is BCH listed here?

------
eqvinox
"Displaying 1 - 50 of 1,867"

:D

